# UKTV Cyprus



## dc1459 (Jun 27, 2015)

We are moving to Cyprus permanently on 4th May and were wondering what people's views are on company called UKTV they have quoted us 99 euros one off fee for top box then 34 euros a month for all English channels Sky Sports and movies is this the going rate ???
Alan and Debbie Clarke


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Seems a bit pricey to me. We bought a magbox 250 and pay €21.00 pm. You can get the mag box anywhere.


----------



## Steve & Julie (Oct 11, 2014)

Ditto.....MAG250 & 21 euros/month, 6 month min contract read for that price....no issues with quality of service at all 👍


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Alan & Debbie

We've had a lot of problems finding a system that works. We have an android box approx €100 which has a free system called Genesis , a number of people have this with no problems but when we stream programmes it takes ages to work and buffers quite a bit. We also have a MAG box 250 and after several trials with various service providers have settled on UKTV France, very few buffering problems. The full package including sports, films etc is is €27/month. We could have got a slightly cheaper package paying 6 or 12 months in advance but because of the problems we had already experienced didn't want to tie ourselves to something that wouldn't working for us. 

There is a computer company based in Chloraka called Computer SOS and they allowed us to trial several packages, might be worth a visit to them.

Good luck with your move, exciting times for you!

Pauline


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Before we left the UK we bought a M8 android, fully loaded, that works through the internet. We get all UK TV programmes plus 100's of others. We do not pay anything other than our CYTA internet fee. The M8 cost us £52.00 off of Ebay.

John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We know several people who bought the android boxes only to be very disappointed with them. They are for more complicated than the mag boxes and tend not to be as reliable. Much more buffering than from the Mag boxes. 
Most people we know who bought the android got Mag boxes later and are far happier with them.

Veronica


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm not a TV watcher, the wife is; Emmerdale, Corrie and whatever else and she has no complaints. I only watch it for the rugby and that's never been a problem. I believe the film channels are a bit repetitive but I suppose they all are.

John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I weaned myself off the soaps a long time ago. There is so much more to watch when you have hundreds of channels and loads of full TV series and films.
As f or sport, my other half watches sport for hours on end so we each have our own TV and box in separate rooms. Otherwise I might have to kill him if I had to watch endless sport.:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

We did exactly the same!(Android box from the uk) We did take it to TRIOTECH in town about a year ago and they reloaded it with loads of extras. Got BBCi player which is really useful. Much cheaper than monthly payments and we have automatic updates.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

debs21 said:


> We did exactly the same!(Android box from the uk) We did take it to TRIOTECH in town about a year ago and they reloaded it with loads of extras. Got BBCi player which is really useful. Much cheaper than monthly payments and we have automatic updates.


Like many on here we at first went with the ANDROID box, we still have it. It is good for films. However the reason we went and bought a MAGBOX 250 from Computer SOS was because there is NO buffering. Feezing pictures and we have 7 day catch up. As well as all
the most recent films.

I am saying all this to help the OP as hopefully he/she will look at all the options.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

At the moment we just receive the normal Cypriot tv received thro' our aerial, its ok later in the evenings as there are always English films available but we are considering the Clear Stream system from Triotec whereby you buy their mag box and get 38 free UK and movie channels or for €14/month a 120 programme package.
Has anyone any experience the Clear Stream package, is it easy as they say to install and operate?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JonandGaynor said:


> At the moment we just receive the normal Cypriot tv received thro' our aerial, its ok later in the evenings as there are always English films available but we are considering the Clear Stream system from Triotec whereby you buy their mag box and get 38 free UK and movie channels or for €14/month a 120 programme package.
> Has anyone any experience the Clear Stream package, is it easy as they say to install and operate?


I have looked at Clearstream because a friend of mine is reseller in Pissouri. However they are not using MAG what I know, they use their own box.

I think most of this systems are about the same, easy to install and use. As long as you understand that a channel suddenly can disappear because the provider blocked it, its OK

We use a MAG box and a NTV.mx package


----------



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had a Clearstream box for over a year and find it excellent value and very easy to use.
In fact the latter was the main reason for purchasing; it is much easier than setting up laptops, vans etc etc. Switch on, chose Channel and view!
As you say for around €14pm via NTV on Clearstream there is access to hundreds of channels inc sports. NTV also available via Mag boxes but more than double the cost pm.
Also the support guys have been easy to access and responsive on the odd occasion I have contacted them. They release regular updates which apply automatically.

So, Triotech/Clearstream gets my vote.
John


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

*Genesis tv package*

Found out yesterday that Genesis will soon be defunct and is being replaced by Exodus. That's why we were having so many problems streaming.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

I recently upgraded to the Zoomtak T8+ box from Triotech in Paphos, €140 and no subscription, the box comes fully loaded an Electronic Programme Guide, Genisis etc, I also purchase Uno Telly on a monthly basis, about €4 which gives me access to BBC and ITV Iplayer..catch up.....the box is extremely fast and I experience extremely little buffering....anyone who tells you the MAG system does not buffer is..well telling porkies....the Buffering is a function of the Internet...not the box....unless you want the Range of Sky Programming, which is of course provided within a Subscription (not that any of the Subscriotion actually goes to Sky) then I would recommend the Zoomtak...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hudswell said:


> I recently upgraded to the Zoomtak T8+ box from Triotech in Paphos, €140 and no subscription, the box comes fully loaded an Electronic Programme Guide, Genisis etc, I also purchase Uno Telly on a monthly basis, about €4 which gives me access to BBC and ITV Iplayer..catch up.....the box is extremely fast and I experience extremely little buffering....anyone who tells you the MAG system does not buffer is..well telling porkies....the Buffering is a function of the Internet...not the box....unless you want the Range of Sky Programming, which is of course provided within a Subscription (not that any of the Subscriotion actually goes to Sky) then I would recommend the Zoomtak...


Well well. We do not get any buffering! We use the mag box 250. The only problem we have had was last nigh. The BBC nes froze for approx 3-5 secs then it was OK. Then about 10 minutes later the same thing happened.

No porkies.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

It Froze then.... Actually I think that there is work being carried out on the network, I to had a couple of problems during the news, but significant buffering...by people including those with MAG boxes has been reported on other forums....like I said it is a network issue rather than the box....unless you really want access to Sky, then I see no reason to pay a subscription....


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> It Froze then.... Actually I think that there is work being carried out on the network, I to had a couple of problems during the news, but significant buffering...by people including those with MAG boxes has been reported on other forums....like I said it is a network issue rather than the box....unless you really want access to Sky, then I see no reason to pay a subscription....


I pay a subscription because I want the Discovery channels and National Geografic


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

And here's us just wanting Corri and Emerdale...and Saturday Night Take Away of course....


----------

